
The Verge Reviews Lenovo’s ThinkPad X1 Yoga With OLED Display - awiesenhofer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/14/13283622/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-yoga-review
======
oever
> Both the eraser nub and trackpad buttons feel like they’re still here for
> legacy reasons to keep ThinkPad customers comfortable, and frankly, I wish
> Lenovo would just kill them.

These buttons are essential to many ThinkPad users. It's a defining feature of
Thinkpads. The non-ThinkPad Yoga machines do not have them.

